# Renee Fleming at the Super Bowl



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/opera-star-sing-national-anthem-super-bowl-162931344.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory

Renee Fleming will be the first opera singer to ever sing the National Anthem at the Super Bowl. What a surprise! I never thought this day would come, when classical meets pop culture in such a stunning arena of attention. I wonder what the effect will be! I can imagine a mixed, dulled response from the audience, but you never know. THOSE WHO WILL WATCH THE SUPERBOWL OUT THERE AND BEYOND, how do you feel about it?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't feel anything about it. I only care about the actual game!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's great. What language?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

German with a Hebrew encore.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> German with a Hebrew encore.


In that case, I only care about the actual game.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Will Lang Lang be there?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

He was hired to play piano in the half time marching band procession.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

The game is being played in New Jersey, so it makes sense to have a soprano sing the anthem.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah as much sense as planting corn in Kansas in December.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> The game is being played in New Jersey, so it makes sense to have a soprano sing the anthem.


At around the NYC area, yeah I see what you mean. Then again, it's a nice change, for a change.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

What's up? The Boss wasn't available? He and Christie hate each other.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> The game is being played in New Jersey, so it makes sense to have a soprano sing the anthem.


But the Boss has Silvio playing in his band. Would have been some nice continuity there.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

hpowders said:


> What's up? The Boss wasn't available? He and Christie hate each other.


He already played in 2009, didn't he?

Best halftime show ever by the way.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GiulioCesare said:


> He already played in 2009, didn't he?
> 
> Best halftime show ever by the way.


Yeah. Probably want too much $$$$.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> The game is being played in New Jersey, so it makes sense to have a soprano sing the anthem.


I loved it  anyway, I'd watch if she sang it in German. It's cool, though, she's the kind of mega diva that should work well at such an event.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I actually think this is really cool. The National Anthem at the SB is a big deal. I'm sure there will be lots of discussion about this, and some complaining about why it wasn't a pop star. Bring it on!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hope she doesn't have a memory lapse.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

One of the fun prop bets at the Super Bowl is to bet the over/under on the length of the anthem. 

One rule of thumb was to always bet the over if it was an R&B singer and bet the under if it was country western.

Not sure how to bet for opera.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ my money is on over. Renee will milk it for all its worth and dazzle all with held notes.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Hope she doesn't have a memory lapse.


opera singers know to just say random words in the appropriate language when that happens


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm hoping she sings all four verses.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

i believe its the soul and country singers who milk the NA. I look for Ms. Fleming to sing it in accepted tempo and simply wow the folks with her tone production and pitch accuracy. Hopefully, some will be moved to want to add a recording or two of Ms. Fleming. Glad she is getting the exposure. I'm not going to miss it!


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the NA sounds bad when singers try to be overly expressive. They would do better just to follow the score. I trust Ms. Fleming: she knows what she's doing.



hpowders said:


> i believe its the soul and country singers who milk the NA. I look for Ms. Fleming to sing it in accepted tempo and simply wow the folks with her tone production and pitch accuracy. Hopefully, some will be moved to want to add a recording or two of Ms. Fleming. Glad she is getting the exposure. I'm not going to miss it!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

spradlig said:


> I think the NA sounds bad when singers try to be overly expressive. They would do better just to follow the score. I trust Ms. Fleming: she knows what she's doing.


Not only overly expressive but too darn slow. I'll time her. I don't believe she will milk it. She doesn't have to.

I want hers to be the best ever. Maybe she will win some converts to opera.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

To me, opera singers sound corny unless they're singing opera.
And i'm a big opera fan.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I haven't been able to find an over/under yet. Last year it was 2:05 and Alicia Keyes went over.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hopefully she won't boom it out with excessive vibrato which will turn the "classical music is dead" set ( about 47,000 in the stands) right off.


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

It's about time! I'm so excited for this.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Hopefully she won't boom it out with excessive vibrato which will turn the "classical music is dead" set ( about 47,000 in the stands) right off.


Agreed. She needs to keep the vibrato at a minimum.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Hope she doesn't have a memory lapse.


I think that is probably about a thousand times less likely to happen than if this were a pop star. Famous classical musicians are on average way more professional and usually talented than pop stars in my opinion, even though I like certain pop icons(Frank Sinatra...etc). Obviously Sinatra was an extreme example because he is hugely talented and intelligent but I'm just saying I don't hate all pop musicians.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Seattle Vs. Denver

It's not the super bowl this year, it's the weed bowl.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dustin said:


> I think that is probably about a thousand times less likely to happen than if this were a pop star. Famous classical musicians are on average way more professional and usually talented than pop stars in my opinion, even though I like certain pop icons(Frank Sinatra...etc). Obviously Sinatra was an extreme example because he is hugely talented and intelligent but I'm just saying I don't hate all pop musicians.


I'm just glad I have another reason to watch the Super Bowl. Can't wait to see her performance. Being good looking and glamorous helps too. Lets the folks know opera singers aren't all homely looking and fat!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a shame that finally we get the best offense vs the best defense in the NFL and the game can't be played under a dome or in a warm weather stadium. Instead of that waste of a game, the Pro Bowl, THIS is the game that should have been played in Hawaii!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Lets the folks know opera singers aren't all homely looking and fat!


to be fair, these days most of them aren't.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Hope she doesn't have a memory lapse.


Wanna be the prompter, ay?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Wanna be the prompter, ay?


I would like to get a lot closer than prompter. Like ummmm.....show me your vibr... uhhh vibrato.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

hpowders said:


> It's a shame that finally we get the best offense vs the best defense in the NFL and the game can't be played under a dome or in a warm weather stadium. Instead of that waste of a game, the Pro Bowl, THIS is the game that should have been played in Hawaii!


No! We want there to be weather. It's football. The SB should never be in a dome.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> No! We want there to be weather. It's football. The SB should never be in a dome.


So true. Football is for tough guys in tough weather.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nah! For the best 2 teams, I want to see them strut their stuff in ideal conditions.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I kind of would like good weather as well because I think it does show which team is truly better. Ice or snow might be entertaining as well but I'd rather have sunny with no wind. It's similar to my feelings about US open tennis. It's usually windy and that just really tics me off cause the players can't play to their full potential.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dustin said:


> I kind of would like good weather as well because I think it does show which team is truly better. Ice or snow might be entertaining as well but I'd rather have sunny with no wind. It's similar to my feelings about US open tennis. It's usually windy and that just really tics me off cause the players can't play to their full potential.


Agree completely. This is one of the greatest match ups of all time, number one in defense vs number one in offense.
We will finally be able to see does great defense beat great offense or vice versa and all to be spoiled by playing in zero degree weather in slop? It's just not right. Under those conditions mistakes will lose the game and the great matchup will be all for naught.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Agree completely. This is one of the greatest match ups of all time, number one in defense vs number one in offense.
> We will finally be able to see does great defense beat great offense or vice versa and all to be spoiled by playing in zero degree weather in slop? It's just not right. Under those conditions mistakes will lose the game and the great matchup will be all for naught.


That's quite a negative attitude. It's going to be a great game no matter what the weather and field conditions might be. Playing in slop isn't so bad and can be visually stunning for watchers as well as adventurous and invigorating for the players.

One thing for sure. The best team will win. I bought a Seahawks cap after week 14 of the regular season; that just about guarantees a Seattle victory.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> That's quite a negative attitude. It's going to be a great game no matter what the weather and field conditions might be. Playing in slop isn't so bad and can be visually stunning for watchers as well as adventurous and invigorating for the players.
> 
> One thing for sure. The best team will win. I bought a Seahawks cap after week 14 of the regular season; that just about guarantees a Seattle victory.


I hope it is a great game. Why is it a negative attitude? I would want to see these 2 great teams playing in optimal conditions.
Nothing wrong with that. I just hope it's not a sloppy game caused by weather and field conditions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Renee got quite a bit of worldwide exposure through recording songs for _The Lord of the Rings:Return of the King. _Opera stars in the UK have had a longer tradition of singing the national anthem at sporting events, I think - Katherine Jenkins, Lesley Garrett - though this might say something about differences between the US and the UK towards their respective anthems!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ms. Fleming singing our National Anthem means just as much to me as the game itself. She will be watched by millions.
I hope at least a few hundred are stimulated enough after listening to her for the first time, to perhaps buy an album or two of hers and from there buy an entire opera that features her.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Richard Sherman will love it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've never cared about the singing of my National Anthem at sporting events 'til now. I'm sure she will do a bang up job of it!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Renee got quite a bit of worldwide exposure through recording songs for _The Lord of the Rings:Return of the King. _Opera stars in the UK have had a longer tradition of singing the national anthem at sporting events, I think - Katherine Jenkins, Lesley Garrett - though this might say something about differences between the US and the UK towards their respective anthems!


My understanding is the British are more traditional with theirs. The American tradition has long permitted creative interpretations, which I personally like (Jose Feliciano, Marvin Gaye).


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> My understanding is the British are more traditional with theirs. The American tradition has long permitted creative interpretations, which I personally like (Jose Feliciano, Marvin Gaye).


That might be because there's not much to be done with ours - only for stuffed shirts!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> ]Opera stars in the UK [...] Katherine Jenkins, Lesley Garrett!


opera stars?................


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yeah as much sense as planting corn in Kansas in December.


I think you've missed a punned reference to a somewhat-recently popular Television series... why the guy who has lived for forty-five years without a television knows this is one of those universal mysteries


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Again, please.

An Opera singer is going to sing an anvil, and at some sorts of sports game? 

Is that what you were saying?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I think you've missed a punned reference to a somewhat-recently popular Television series... why the guy who has lived for forty-five years without a television knows this is one of those universal mysteries


I got it after I posted that. That's why I quickly recovered with "they should have gotten The Boss to perform. Silvio plays in his band."


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

The over/under has been set at 2:25. That is the highest it has ever been set. 

I'd bet the under. To go 2:25 she'd have to really stretch it out. I don't think she'll milk it that much. 

Another note: she will not be singing to a recorded vocal track. She will be %100 live, which is unusual for these things.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

By the looks of the forecast, it's going to be tolerable weather that night, in the 40s, cloudy, but no rain. It will be just like any other football game during the season.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's the thing about Vegas sportsbooks taking bets on how long the anthem will be: Renee Flemming knows exactly how long it is going to take. So, in theory, she could tell all her friends and family members how long it is going to take, and they could all go to Vegas and get free money. I believe there is a $25k limit on prop bets, so she could basically give everyone she knows the information, and they would be guaranteed a free $25,000.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Until her friends leak the info and screw up the payouts. It's not a 50/50 bet. Right now, you have to bet close to $20 on the under to win $10, send these payouts can change. Still, it looks like they could make money that way.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There's no way a trained opera singer is going to give a mannered slow performance of the National Anthem.
If it reaches a minute, 30 seconds that would be long. I'm counting from the moment she begins singing.
All bets are off if she leads into it with "Rejoice, Rejoice, Rejoice Greatly...." from Handel's Messiah.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I hate listening to fine art singers sing "pop" works. Such overkill. 

I hate listening the the Star-Spangled Banner. Although it's not a bad piece of music, I have heard it SO MANY TIMES at sporting events, etc. And every time I hear it, I have such mixed feelings politically -- I'll leave out the details. 

I'd rather hear "O, Canada!" -- something different. 

- Bill


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

hpowders said:


> There's no way a trained opera singer is going to give a mannered slow performance of the National Anthem.
> If it reaches a minute, 30 seconds that would be long. I'm counting from the moment she begins singing.
> All bets are off if she leads into it with "Rejoice, Rejoice, Rejoice Greatly...." from Handel's Messiah.


Find a bookie then if your so sure! Currently, the odds are $140 to win $100 if you take under 2 minutes, 20 seconds.

By the way, I noticed a lot of sports books are offering a bet on whether or not Knowshown Moreno cries during the anthem. Hahaha! How crazy is that?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What do you think Renee Fleming would wear tonight? My guess is that she will go for simplicity and not be gaudy, so maybe a white dress.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dustin said:


> Find a bookie then if your so sure! Currently, the odds are $140 to win $100 if you take under 2 minutes, 20 seconds.
> 
> By the way, I noticed a lot of sports books are offering a bet on whether or not Knowshown Moreno cries during the anthem. Hahaha! How crazy is that?


OMG!! She really milked it. Too bad. "Super Bowl Fever".


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I sang it myself in accepted tempo. It took me one minute 13 seconds. Who are you kidding? Make sure you time it from the moment she sings "Oh say..." not from any elaborate orchestral introduction. I can't see her going past a minute, thirty seconds unless she sings in very slow tempo, which I doubt.


Duplicate post.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I timed it at 2:02. 

A comfortable win for those who bet the under.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I said 1:30. I will never listen to her ever again.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it was sung at a respectable pace and I don't think 2:02 was "milking" it. Her words were sung thoughtfully and with feeling. I really didn't expect her to belt out the anthem like Kate Smith or something.

Kevin


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought she did great. 

Looked all class as well.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I thought she sang great but the backing arrangement sounded really weak to me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

She looked beautiful and sounded great.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

She did fine. It's just that I wanted it at 1:30. After a good night's sleep, I'm ready to forgive her. Anybody have her cell number?


----------

